# I should've made my SP....



## geek (Dec 12, 2012)

wife has a small party going on this Saturday (all ladies...) with friends and workers coming to my house.

That would be a nice opportunity for me to let them taste what everyone here is talking about.....skeeter pee....dragon blood version.

I should've listened to Dave and should've started on time...


----------



## hobbyiswine (Dec 12, 2012)

You should always have a case on hand  reminds me i am starting to run low. I need to go pee...go make some pee


----------



## geek (Dec 13, 2012)

and the wife told me around 20 ladies coming over....wow...::


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Dec 20, 2012)

That's a lot of estrogen in one place. Good luck.


----------

